# CanI play PC Steam games on my Xbox One console?



## 1001pm (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually don't own an Xbone. 

But i'm thinking about buying one because Windows 10 is coming to the Xbone.

Can the XBox One be used like a PC? 

Can I install photoshop and illustrator?

If so... can i also install Steam and play Steam games on my Xbox one and use it as a PC??? 

If so.. I'm buying!

Can i play with a keyboard and mouse?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The XBOX One cannot be used to install software made for PC. You can install anything that is available on the XBOX One app store. 

Xbox One Apps | A New Generation of Apps on Your TV

With Windows 10 there could be some integration but I wouldn't base your purchase on that until it's been released and you can see all the details.

As far as the Keyboard and Mouse, you can use something like this:
Amazon.com: Xim 4 Keyboard and Mouse Adapter for PS4, Xbox One, 360, PS3: Video Games


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The mouse and keyboard option will not allow you to play games, only type and browse. Your limited to the controller.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can play games with the XIM4 adapter, the list of supported games is here:
http://xim4.com/community/index.php?topic=31528.0

It's limited but they're working on more.


----------

